
Once Hailed as Unhackable, Blockchains Are Now Getting Hacked - skilled
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612974/once-hailed-as-unhackable-blockchains-are-now-getting-hacked/
======
mimixco
This is clickbait. It's exchanges that get hacked. Ethereum's security
problems with the Solidity language are well-known but no one likes to talk
about them.

The Bitcoin blockchain has never been hacked.

------
skilled
Outline:

[https://outline.com/v3AKbj](https://outline.com/v3AKbj)

